# Leo genetics - please guide me in the right direction



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all
I am getting back into leos after many years but the morphs have really moved on since I last had them.
So firstly has anyone got any good links to pages on how to learn leo morph genetics?

Secondly what would you get from the following pairing?
Enigma eclipse het tremper x reverse stripe het raptor

So far all I have found out is enigma are dominant and eclipse is recessive so no eclipses from the pairing. God knows if I have even got that bit right so far. 

Snake morphs and im fine but leos are odd to me.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok still learning
So
Enigma = dominant
eclipse = recessive
tremper or tremper albino is recessive

And
raptor = is a combo of tremper albino and ecilpse??
But what is reverse stripe?? line bred??


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

here ya go this may help you 
Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Hi all
> I am getting back into leos after many years but the morphs have really moved on since I last had them.
> So firstly has anyone got any good links to pages on how to learn leo morph genetics?
> 
> ...


Right, try this site for a fairly complete list of morphs

Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki

Right, Enigma eclipse het TAlbino x Reverse stripe het RAPTOR will give:

6.25% Enigma Eclipse TAlbino
18.75% Enigma Eclipse poss (66%) het TAlbino
6.25% Enigma TAlbino het Eclipse
18.75% Enigma het Eclipse poss (66%) het TAlbino
6.25% Eclipse TAlbino
18.75% Eclipse poss (66%) het TAlbino
6.25% TAlbino het Eclipse
18.75% Normal het Eclipse poss (66%) het TAlbino
Offspring may show varying amounts of tangerine and jungle/stripe/reverse stripe/patternless stripe.

(The above assumes the Enigma is only het for Enigma)

Eclipse is recessive, but the "het RAPTOR" will be het for Eclipse and TAlbino.




oakelm said:


> Ok still learning
> So
> Enigma = dominant
> eclipse = recessive
> ...


*R*uby eyed (Eclipse)
*A*lbino (Tremper albino)
*P*aternless (Selectively bred reduction of reverse stripe)
*T*remper (Dude who "created" the morph)
*OR*ange (Tangerine)

Eclipse and TAlbino are both simple recessive mutations, whilst patternless stripe and tangerine are polygenic mutations.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

bet that totally cabbaged your brain eh?

:lol2:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> bet that totally cabbaged your brain eh?
> 
> :lol2:


Not to bad, as I kind of compare them to different snake morphs so already have the recessive, codom, dom and line bred inplanted in my head its just working out where each morph fits. My brain will catch up soon.



MrMike said:


> Right, try this site for a fairly complete list of morphs
> 
> Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki
> 
> ...


Someone has been working out leo morphs for a while. :lol2: See now its starting to go in, I finally realise why some are called APTOR and others RAPTOR. And thanks for the link (Both Mrmike and suez).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hello! i`m only down the road off junction 10!

try this one too

Reptile Genetics Calculator


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Someone has been working out leo morphs for a while. :lol2: See now its starting to go in, I finally realise why some are called APTOR and others RAPTOR. And thanks for the link (Both Mrmike and suez).


I kind of enjoy working them out, maybe I need to get out more


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah - you do.....



:lol2:

I don't 'do the maths' I just know what I might get - like with the lottery numbers.

Although hopefully the leo outcomes aren't as bad as the lottery numbers seem to be...... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> hello! i`m only down the road off junction 10!
> 
> try this one too
> 
> Reptile Genetics Calculator


:lol2: Small world, there seem to be a fair few rep keepers around this area after all. Also thanks for the link thats going to come in handy.


----------

